# Grilling ground beef v. any cut steak



## MostlyWater (Jul 5, 2010)

When we broil or grill burgers (I get the premade kind) SO MUCH FAT runs off that we wonder if we are poisening ourselves with what is left; when we grill or broil steaks, even a cheaper cut, not too much fat comes off.

I am not sure what to think - anyone ?  Everyone ?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2010)

Most of the fat in a steak is around the edges and is often trimmed off or just a small amount is left on.  The fat in a burger is ground up and mixed into the meat.  Depending on the ground beef you buy, it can be 15% to 25%, much more than in a steak.

Also, because ground beef is ground, many of the meat and fat cells are damaged and give off their fat and other liquid more easily.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 5, 2010)

thank you for explaining it, i feel better now.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2010)

You're welcome.  Glad I could help.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 10, 2010)

The marbling (the little white stuff) in cut meat gives it its flavor & juiciness.  Less marbling is a leaner meat, and won't taste as good, IMHO.

Nice






Lean





As Andy M. said, in ground beef the fat & meat are all mashed and ground up.  Higher % fat = juicy & flavorful burgers, lean(er) % fat = not quite as juicy & less flavorful burgers.


edit: I learned alot from Alton Brown on 'Good Eats'.  I recommend you check out the 1st episode: Steak Your Claim

YouTube - Good Eats S1E1P1: Steak Your Claim

YouTube - Good Eats S1E1P2: Steak Your Claim


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 10, 2010)

Steak Your Claim....GREAT episode!!!!


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 19, 2010)

Ive been practicing burgers for weeks now...iam in a contest for anything tailgate...stinks because i have 2 different recipes that are great and now i gotta deicide which one to use..
I tried to different techniques...both work great...
#1 i buy chuck steak and eye round steak cut into 1 inch cubes freeze them for 10-15 minutes,then put in a food processor and pulse 10 times divide the ground meat up on a cookie sheet and barely press into patties add salt and pepper..these are made loose dont press them down tight at all just lightly form them,these cook in 4 minutes in a pan on high heat,flip put con queso cheese on and they are done in 2 minutes..Buns are grilled with garlic butter...then the burger is topped wih sliced jalapenos,grilled tomatoes and crushed doritos.....lil sour cream too on top bun... 
its a grilling contest so i will have to figure out how o grill these bad boys fast so they dont fall apart...you can see the steam coming up through the burger cooking it all nice because they are loose,but on a grill not too sure...maybe i can put them on a veggie pan that goes on the grill....?

#these are allready ground....1lb chuck. 1/2 lb sirlion angus and 1/4 round...
season with steak seasoning....i break the meat up best i can,these are packed just a lil more because on the grill we dont want them to fall apart...i put them in the fridge for a day...they say salt extracts the moisture...yes it does but because its a day,it extracts the moisture and seasoning but then draws it right back in and tenderizes it...iam telling you they are so juicy....i tried both ways season before cooking and season 1 day before....big difference...
then in a pan i cook really small pieces of onion,cubanelle and jalapeno deveind and seeded....once done throw in some bbq sauce and cooked crumbled bacon and let simmer until its nice and yummy...
toasted garlic sour dough buns.. 
grill the burgers when done top them with boars head roasted garlic cheese...
put burger on bun top with veggie,bacon bbq sauce.....done and amazing

Salt does draw out moisture over the course of a few hours, but once you let it sit long enough the meat actually reabsorbs the moisture, carrying the salt with it into the heart of the meat. This is Judy Rogers's technique at Zuni in San Francisco.
I would think salting it 24 hours ahead would allow the salt to get into even the tiniest pieces of ground meat.It WORKS I tried it...


----------

